# Search and Rescue



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Well, we've decided to proceed with search and rescue training after Riley's stellar performance last weekend. They had her do a few fun "searches" for people hiding behind trees and she did *really* well. She is so friendly with strangers (most people have told us this is an unusual trait for a V) that she has no issues with running up to people she didn't know who were hiding behind trees. I think we will be training her mainly in "area" search - the dog is off-leash and does running sweeps of the area, coming back to tell you if they have found something.

Does anyone else have a V trained in search and rescue? Any tips for how we can work on her training ourselves? We are very excited to get her certified over the next 1-2 years and think this is something she will really enjoy.


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

That is very exciting. No tips, but I look forward to hearing more about your journey.


----------



## Lincolns Parents (Aug 6, 2011)

That is great!!! 

Lincoln is one of those V's that DOESN'T like strangers. So much for all the socialization and dog obedience classes. Lol

How exciting for you all....keep us informed on her progress.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Sounds like fun and best of luck to Riley. 

SAR is very specific training as well as requires picking and testing the puppy at 49 days old. 

Most SAR and law enfocement working dogs are picked at birth, monitored and tested at 49 days old. All must be properly documented as well as training, otherwise any evidence can be easily thrown out of court. Evidence turned up by a dog younger than 24 months may not admissible.
SAR may involve finding live as well as dead (scent specific).

Interesting read:
http://www.vizsladogs.com/ARTICLES/search.htm

In any case, we were told to contact local law enforcement office for more info but were told to stick to agility or recreational nose work.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

One of my favorite books is "A Dog's Purpose." 

Part of the book is about a SAR dog from the dog's viewpoint in this wonderful read.

Highly recommended reading.

RBD


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

datacan said:


> SAR is very specific training as well as requires picking and testing the puppy at 49 days old.
> 
> Most SAR and law enfocement working dogs are picked at birth, monitored and tested at 49 days old. All must be properly documented as well as training, otherwise any evidence can be easily thrown out of court. Evidence turned up by a dog younger than 24 months may not admissible.


We're working with the CARDA group in our area and they have a very strict training process. Once her actual training begins (we're kind of in a try-out phase to see how she does and see how *we* do) we will have to keep a very detailed journal on her training. The nice thing is that my husband is an Intel Sgt. in the Marine Corps (0231), so he has extensive training in all of the handler aspects of SAR. I was initially nervous about Riley's reaction to loud noises due to what everyone has told me about Vizslas going "gun shy", but we parked right outside an outdoor range after her first SAR experience and she listened to the gunshots (with the windows partially open) and then promptly fell asleep. I let her out to relieve herself while the guns were going off and she didn't even flinch. We'll see how she does with a helicopter when the time comes.


----------

